# Gathering at Swampland



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi fellow rod builders; FYI....South Coast Rod Builders will be having our quarterly gathering at Swampland for our first year anniversary. That's right Cajun town and H-Town together. For those who didn't know that there is a local rod building group in Houston, we are to date about 300+ members strong. We have talked with Lance and he was kind enough to allow us to have a first anniversary gathering at his shop. Those who are novice, mid level and pro builders are all invited to come on up and have a good time with us. There will be mini workshops on just about all aspects of rod building, and plenty of product for purchase. Not to mention food, and fun as only can be had in Louisiana. 

The event will be on May 2-3, 2015 
On our Facebook page we have all the information there. 
If you have any questions, you can post them on our Facebook page for South Coast Rod Builders or give Lance a call or pm me alldaylong aka Arthur Long, or Brandon of BCrazie custom rods.
Hope to see as many as are able to come, there!


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Flight booked, weekend planned - really looking forward to a great weekend. I'm expecting to cover some topics, so now might be a good time to start putting together a seminar list.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I may just try to make the trip...looks like it's ~ 8hrs from Dallas. What motel will most of ya'll book a room with?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

I see some staying at Plantation. Im staying at Courtyard.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jerry I'll post the notice up in a separate thread complete with hotel listings.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Goags said:


> I may just try to make the trip...looks like it's ~ 8hrs from Dallas. What motel will most of ya'll book a room with?


Jerry, some of us are booked at the Wingate. Be there on Friday night for a few drinks on the patio!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

x2 on Wingate


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm staying where all the people that are drinking will be.. So me and alldaylong can be the DD's....lol


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope to see you there Jerry.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I will be there. For sure! 
Jim J


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

bcrazie said:


> I'm staying where all the people that are drinking will be.. So me and alldaylong can be the DD's....lol


You mean people are going to be drinking on Jazz Fest weekend? no way!


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Billy I figured we would be chauffeuring You @ .. but I heard you are staying there.. so I figure at this point when you pass out on the picnic table we will just wake you the next day so the fun can begin....lol


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think them east coasters can't handle their spirits. I bet he will pass out in the ditch after giving back to mother nature.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

We'll see who can hang. I've got a lengthy track record of being the last one to stop hanging out, being the first one at the show, having a highly energetic day sharing the craft, then repeating that the next night/morning/day. I know how to handle myself - I'll never be the guy rolling out of bed hungover walking into a show/seminar at noon. And I don't drink coffee or soda to get up. YOu guys are gonna end up biting off more than you can chew if you try hanging 2-3 nights in a row.


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no .... You will not hear me say the guys up north can't handle there spirits.. I lived up north for a few years.. those people drink like fish go to bed wake up and are ready to do it all over again... I don't drink so I just get to watch all the fun....lol


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hahahaha baby got his bottle of apple juice. How cute. 



I am just playing with you. No need to see who can do what. I don't really even drink anymore


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

I shouldn't drink anymore, after I drank most of that bottle of apple pie moonshine on Thursday, I did it again on Friday along with a bunch of high ABV beers, the results.....shouldn't drink anymore, lol. gonna be a lot of fun.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Billy, ya don't look up for wrestling an alligator in the last pic. Save your strength.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Man as long as you kept your pants on then you got points for still going in the pic.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Bring some of that apple pie moon shine Billy! Just sayin.... Ha!


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

2400tman said:


> Bring some of that apple pie moon shine Billy! Just sayin.... Ha!


Great idea, I'll put it in my carry on luggage and pack it inside of 100 blocks of EVA.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Well chit, I booked a room at The Plantation Inn, thinking for some reason, that's where some of ya'll were staying. It looks close enough that I could crawl back to my room, if need be. See ya'll there!


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to see if I can get some Apple pie moonshine ... I had already thought of that the other day... Just because I don't drink I still live out in the sticks where that stuff is.....ummmmm manufactured....lol


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Available at specs


----------



## Bill Batson (Dec 3, 2007)

Karry and I will be there on Saturday...Looking forward to seeing everyone there..
Please send an E-mail if there is anything you folks want us to bring..
Bill Batson
CEO
Batson Enterprises
877-875-2381
www.batsonenterprises.com
[email protected]


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Lance, I would love to make it but I have a tourney in POC that weekend, already booked with entry and housing. Already craving the bugs and boudin I'll miss. Y'all take and post up some pics/ videos!


----------

